# ??? for New Bedford PD



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

From reading earlier threads I gather there's at least a few NBPD are on the site. So here's the story (briefly)....

Earlier this summer my Elky (shown in avatar) was vandalized while in the Mt. Pleasant St. - Advanced Auto Parts in an 8 minute time span (naturally, no outside cameras). In fact, it's still in the bodyshop. Needless to say, it's been a hard lesson learned. Of course I did do a report etc. Even put up 'Reward' posters in that Nashmont area. No bites. 

Anyway, my question is.... have any of you been taking any calls on continued car vandalism for this store? Have any of these mindless scumbags been caught? Or was I the Lone Ranger and they were waiting for a showcar to 'stone'? Not that it makes a difference really, that thing will never be left unattended again, not for even a second. Just curious... Thanks guys.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I do not work in NB but I can tell you that if you dont have any enemies that would do this its completely random. Sadly its one of those things that complete pieces of $h!t do and usually dont get caught for!

Wish I had better news for you.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

I just remembered why I moved out out of Apache Court... and New Bedford.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

crime of opportunity more than likely


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Since nobody else has mentioned it, your car is beautiful. Huge fan of cars from that *era*. '69 Camaro is my favorite!


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

*FRA444 *- It's no doubt a random thing, I've no known enemies. Was just hoping they'd been caught if they continued??? Thanks.

*Vttroopah* - Can't say as I blame ya. Can't wait till I get to Fla. myself.

*Jedediah1* - Yeah, more than likely. Sure hope they get a little payback someday. Thanks.

*Boston Irish Lass* - Thank you. She's my baby, no doubt. If your interested, I just threw a few pics in an album here entitled "Marks72 Album" - A Few Pics of the Wife". I tried to link it to my sig. but couldn't figure it out. Hear ya on the 2nd gen Camaro... they're sweet. Thanks.


----------

